# Speedster



## STIKSHIFTER (Nov 20, 2016)

Found this '70 Speedster last year at our local police auction and in sad shape.  Repaired it enough to ride for a while but then decided to restore it.  I've always had a soft spot for the camel hump frames and wanted to bring this one back.  The rear fender was beyond repair so ended up having to shorten it which gave it a hot rod look.  Added the shifter, flamed seat and truss rods to continue the hot rod theme.  I think it came out pretty cool!  If interested I have it listed in the classifieds.  Thanks for looking.


----------



## bikecrazy (Nov 20, 2016)

Great looking bike. The shifter makes the bike!


----------



## bairdco (Nov 22, 2016)

The camelback speedster is my favorite schwinn bike. love the simple lines of the frame. well done.


----------



## XBPete (Nov 22, 2016)

Ima not a Schwinn guy but this is a cool ride! 

Nicely done, new owner should be proud to ride it!


----------



## runningbarre (Dec 12, 2016)

Very nice Speedster!


----------



## Nashman (Dec 22, 2016)

love the stick shift..


----------

